# Quiz Meetup - May 2nd, Bidi Bondi, 7:45ish



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Ok boys and girls, our usual hosts are going to be busy this week, so I am in charge of quiz night this week. Pammy is still making the booking, so look for the table with 'Debbie'. 

Same place and same time as usual. Get there a bit early if you wish to eat. Quiz usually starts shorty after eight but they have been starting on the dot the last couple weeks we were there. 

Read the current events  Hope to see you there.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Aww Pammy/Debbie is going to miss you this week


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Ok boys and girls, our usual hosts are going to be busy this week, so I am in charge of quiz night this week. Pammy is still making the booking, so look for the table with 'Debbie'.
> 
> Same place and same time as usual. Get there a bit early if you wish to eat. Quiz usually starts shorty after eight but they have been starting on the dot the last couple weeks we were there.
> 
> Read the current events  Hope to see you there.


i might be able to make it since i dont work on tues... will pm you if im coming, jynx.

thanks for putting the thread up.


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

I may pop in but its going to be late as I am flying back from Qatar and wont be landing until 8ish, dont bank on me though.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

We have one table booked. Looking like we will be under the six people but please post or pm if you are planning on attending. We dont want to end up winning but be disqualified over the limit. :tongue1:


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Jynxy take a look at the news Right NOW! Apparently Osama is dead!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

pamela0810 said:


> Jynxy take a look at the news Right NOW! Apparently Osama is dead!


Watching... at work, so is everywhere... Go open a thread in the sandpit. Going to be interesting conversation. Actually, rather the old lounge. Rather get the take from all the forums.


----------



## harrypalmer (Jul 18, 2010)

Hi

I shall be there, usual proviso of possibly being slightly late.

See you all tonight.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Harry I saw you yesterday near Dubai Mall 

Good luck tonight guys


----------



## harrypalmer (Jul 18, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> Harry I saw you yesterday near Dubai Mall
> 
> Good luck tonight guys


Celebrity spotting hits new low in Dubai.

Hope to see you next week.


----------



## Ammo (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Jynx,

I am in as well, if there is still room at the table.

Ammo


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Ammo said:


> Hi Jynx,
> 
> I am in as well, if there is still room at the table.
> 
> Ammo


As of now, I am the only one here and this guy is frightening me... They didn't book HIS table for him... And I happen to be sitting in HIS table. Some people take this quiz night VERY serious!


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

All the best ! hope more than just you turn up


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Seems this is a busy week for all, did anyone else confirm attendance?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

We ended up with a full table, three way tie for third and jander rock, paper, scissored his way into third for us, grabbing us a 100 dirham vouhcer. 

Good job !


----------



## harrypalmer (Jul 18, 2010)

It was a 3 way tie for second with a tremendous team performance when everyone eventually turned up, not so much Peeved Yankee as Pleased Yankee.


----------

